

Ask HN: Cheap ($300ish) netbook/laptop recommendation for a college student? - ghrifter

I built a beast Gaming PC this summer, and with some sidejobs I can afford a better netbook for the next few years of college.<p>Any recommendations for a decent netbook? This netbook would primarily be for note taking at school and light programming&#x2F;web browsing. OS doesn&#x27;t matter, as long as I can boot a *nix distro, but windows is fine too.<p>I&#x27;m a junior in CS for all that matters as well.
======
walterbell
How about a used Lenovo x220? Around 2-300 on ebay. Old Thinkpads have good
keyboards and are reliable.

~~~
nwrk
+1 for lenovo x220 / x230 or if want fancy screen check toshiba chromebook 2

------
minthd
Do you prefer a larger display ? if so i heard that dell recently released
low-cost , large screen ~14"/15" laptops .

~~~
ghrifter
That's a perfect screen size - anything from 13" to 15.6" is fine with me.

I'll take a look at Dell. I've seen a lot of Lenovo recommendations for what
I'm looking for but after Superfish, I'm not keen on a Lenovo.

